# 1950's Jc Higgins Color Flow



## Bicycledoctor87 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone could give me information on this bike. Its the Jc higgins color Flow thats in front of the jet flow. The bat light is not on the bike but I do have it. It was repainted and so was the tank but everything else seems to be OG. I was wondering on a ball park of the value? and maybe what year it could be. Thanks!!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you sure the Colorflow was repainted? It looks original from here--tank too. 1952-54.


----------



## Bicycledoctor87 (Dec 12, 2014)

Im not sure its what the guy told me that im going to buy it from. any idea what this thing is worth ?


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 12, 2014)

Very cool bike.  You should pick up the jetflow too & sell it to me.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 12, 2014)

Bicycledoctor87 said:


> Im not sure its what the guy told me that im going to buy it from. any idea what this thing is worth ?




If the lite is complete your looking at a $700 to $900 bike.I have seem the batwing sell for over $500


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like a '53. Are the rims galvanized or chrome? Had one identical to it,all original paint,horn was replaced with a 30's doorbell (sounded pretty cool)No batwing.Sold it about 5 years ago in the $500.00 range.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 12, 2014)

With the batwing, 900-1200. Without the batwing, 600-800 in my opinion.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 12, 2014)

With that springer configuration, it's likely a 1951 Regal Deluxe. All the color flows I have seen in the catalog have the short truss rods that go to the base of the springer plate, not to the top of the springer like yours. If the paint is OG as it looks in the photos (see the decal on the rear fender front?) and the bike is cleaned up, the batwing is correct and in nice shape it might bring more than $1200, especially in So. Cal or NY... but it has to be super clean and light working/correct. Correct batwings have been bringing $500-600 alone as others have stated, and the jewels are worth maybe $200 for the set... 

My suggestion; let _him _tell _you_ a price... you never know you might get a pleasant surprise answer of "$200". I often say something like "what price would make you happy?". 

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice find! The ColorFlow looks like a 51-52, in 53 they changed the seat post clamp. It could be a Regal Deluxe, look for the decal on the chain guard. I would pay 6-800 without the batwing ...........try to bundle the pair, the JetFlow looks pretty decent too.

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 13, 2014)

Let us know how you do......

Todd


----------



## jpromo (Dec 13, 2014)

Let the guy keep thinking the paint isn't original--it certainly is though. Good luck!


----------



## Bicycledoctor87 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well thanks for all the Information guys! I will be buying the bike on Monday and putting up a lot better pictures. I am more of a Schwinn fan so I am sure I will be willing to selling it in a month or so after I have my fun with it (I wish women worked that way)   all you higgins fanatics will get a chance to buy it!


----------



## Bicycledoctor87 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Bicycledoctor87 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2014)

Be careful leaving it on the kickstand after you install the batwing with batteries.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Sean,

I would like to see some more pics of your recent find.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 17, 2014)

Well now that it will be for sale, you all should have priced it alot lower, lol


----------



## Bicycledoctor87 (Dec 18, 2014)

I started a new Thread with the pictures todd!


----------

